

Show HN: A program with the ability to split and merge its own source code - oxidane
https://github.com/oxidane/gluu

======
al2o3cr
I'm confused: the README says what this does, but not what it's _for_. Is
there a use case for this in Python?

~~~
oxidane
I'm using it for a decentralized project based on bitcoin.

A single-file application with no installation is easy for a user to handle.
However, developers and researchers may find it easier to work with a set of
files. By giving the application an interchangeable dual form, both are
satisfied. It's like it's its own file archiver.

Also it was fun to write.

